# Boat Glazers



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

I am based in Portsmouth and am trying to find a marine glazer to replace a window on a Rico Marlin motor cruiser. I have spoken to one glazing company in Norwich who can make the glass but can't fix it. What I need is someone who can do the job in its entirety, anyone know of one in the south UK?


----------



## granty (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Stevo
I have some one that can or used to do that they did replace a Porthole in the Dredger Thames I will let you know in the morning and they are were in the Shoreham area talk in the morning
Cheers
Granty


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Granty


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Try Houdini Marine:www.houdini-marine.co.uk

They do excellent work but not sure if they will handle a one off. PM me if you have a problem
Bob


----------

